# Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm



## Newsfeed (17 Juli 2008)

Ein Schädling verbreitet sich, indem er WMA-, WMF- und sogar MP3-Dateien infiziert. Die Dateien lassen sich weiterhin abspielen, fordern aber zur Installation eines angeblichen Codecs auf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

